# 2nd Battle of Ypres



## Art Johnson (1 Feb 2002)

The BBC is attempting to resurect Canada‘s Golgotha they are asking for help as follows. World War I: 15th Batallion, 48th Highlanders of Canada. We are trying to contact the families of men who served in this unit at the Second Battle of Ypres in 1915 for a television documentary. Any information would be gratefully received.

Jonathan Dent

JonathanDent@tigeraspect.co.uk


----------



## B Walford (1 Mar 2002)

Re the Ypres Battles.
A group of Belgian volunteers are excavating the trenches of the Ypres Salient area.  They have recovered between 8-11 bodies and have made sure they have been given the burial they deserve (even though their identities are unknown).  The BBC is broadcasting the production "FORGOTTEN BATTLEFIELD" on BBC 2 on 6 March (when it will hit CBC or History Channel is anyone‘s guess).
They are looking for assistance in identification of artifacts found.  Anyone interested in checking out if they can assist should check out www.diggers.be they will be glad for any help or encouragement we can give them.
Hopefully I will be visiting this site myself in May and can get more info at that time.
Lest We Forget


----------

